# New to campers, lifestyle change?



## RyansEscape (Aug 8, 2017)

First things first, I've been stuck In a dead end job for 7 years now. Due to poor choices made I racked up credit card bills, etc... However, I'm on the verge of eliminating those, paying off both my vehicles, and graduating with a degree In EET. All of this lines up in the coming year. With virtually no bills but student loans, it's time for a change. 401k cashed out, selling my spare car. Savings I have around 10k to play with. I'm looking at driving a 20 to 24ft camper down to Florida and working remotely. I have no idea where to start. My girl and I will be living out of it for a year long break from these last several years. Can anyone suggest a reliable brand/size/ things to look out for. And any other useful tips that fit my description.


----------



## mrcamperaustin22 (Mar 7, 2018)

I might try this article

Choosing an RV


----------

